# I know that there are other people in the world, but I feel like I am alone. Is this normal?



## BrianK (Apr 2, 2011)

?


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes its normal....but thats part of the illness and it will pass


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it's the essence of this state of mind! I know I've felt desperately alone, cut off from everyone and everything, for a good two years. Only now am I finally feeling like I'm inside of life again, and it's a HUGE difference. I almost feel sorry for myself looking back, it's terrible that anyone should have to go through this. It's impossible to know how it feels to be trapped in dp if you haven't been there yourself, so you just feel extra alone when you try and explain it to someone on "the outside" and they evaluate and give advice from a point of view of someone who have all of their brain functioning properly. Luckily this forum is full of people who knows what you are going through right now, and some who knows it will pass in time.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, totally normal, for a person with DP, depression, anxiety or any other kind of mental illness that preoccupies them and complicates their relationships with other people.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I definitely know that feeling. I've been prone to it all my life, but it seemed, and can still seem, like dp/dr is this bubble that completely cuts me off from any kind of intimacy, even as I watch myself apparently carrying on friendships, relationships, and little acquaintances with a ton of different people.

My current therapist is operating on the idea that the dp/dr keeps me at a distance from others, and serves as a coping mechanism that way (it started after a breakup). It's been a helpful thing to look at; I want it to make my dp go away right now, of course, and it doesn't work that way, but it does encourage me to go through the motions of connecting with other people, knowing that the connections are real, and my sense of isolation is not.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I always feel alone and like there is something missing from my life.
Loneliness is one of the worst pains one could feel, in my opinion.


----------

